# Need help with co-op gaming



## geordie bob (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, Ive recently bought a new X box and have started getting into playing co-op games with my brother offline we've played both army of two games,halo odst and big planet 2 but are now really stuck for any more decent co-op titles  any advice wald be greatly appreciated


----------



## Foxbat (May 24, 2011)

I'm totally out of touch with the gaming scene ( and I don't have a XBox) but many moons ago, I used to play co-op with a mate of mine and our game of choice was _Alien Versus Predator_. 

We used to play as a couple of marines and it was amazingly scary. If it's available on your machine it might be worth a try (I played it on networked PCs). It's an oldie but a goodie and probably going cheap. It had aliens crawling along the ceiling, coming out of air ducts, your motion sensor beeping...the horror!...

Can't give you any X box details but I think it's worth checking out.


----------



## Cayal (May 24, 2011)

geordie bob said:


> Hi everyone, Ive recently bought a new X box and have started getting into playing co-op games with my brother offline we've played both army of two games,halo odst and big planet 2 but are now really stuck for any more decent co-op titles  any advice wald be greatly appreciated



I assume you mean Lost Planet 2.

Anyway try Gears of War.


----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 4, 2011)

There is no better co-op gaming then an Arcade pack. You can buy them off of X-box live.


----------



## biodroid (Jul 4, 2011)

I second Cayal's Gear of War. Do yourself a favour, check out your fave game store, look at the back of the game and see how many co-op players can play offline. They normally give good specs on the games.


----------

